# Performance upgrades for older (3.3L V6) pathfinders?



## DaisyDela (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey all-

I'm a new owner of a 2000 Pathfinder LE (59K miles). I'm wondering about simple performance upgrades for the older Pathfinders. My biggest concern is getting a little better mileage out of it.

FYI, I live in the mountains part time. I commute between sea level and about 6400' and have to climb over a 7200+' pass and regularly drive above 7000'. Seems like the elevation kills a bit of the power. The guys at the auto parts store up there recommend air intakes and performance mufflers to overcome the altitude (I did it on my '95 F-150- huge difference in power climbing over the passes, and a bit better mileage too).

So far I've done the following:
- Replaced stock muffler with magnaflow (kept existing resonator and noise is barely above stock)
- Installed K&N drop in panel filter
- Installed Poweraid throttle body spacer

Any other suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There wasn't much one could do for the 3.3L's unless you're going to look at aftermarket camshaft options. The biggest performance upgrade for the Pathfinder was when Nissan put the VQ35DE engine into it in 2001, which added another 70HP and better gas mileage in many cases. The K&N filters usually do more harm in performance because their oil coating contaminates the MAS hotwire and end up causing the engine to run lean.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

If a 2000 Pathy is "old" to you, go take a look at an '87 and get back to us.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

i have the next step older (1998 pathy) but the engine is still the 3.3L so i would assume its in the same boat performance wise. For the camshaft upgrade what kind of performance gain vs what kind of cost are we talking. I would probably have a shop replace the cam for me so i would assume the shop labour would be hefty. I am assuming that there would be a power gain low/mid/high rpm band depending on the cam. How would fuel economy be affected?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

20 HP for $400 or so initial cost is the starting point IIRC, minus install. I hear from others that mileage remains steady after new cams.


----------

